# Vortex Crossfire II 4-16x50ao Dead-Hold BDC



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

-SOLD-Brand new scope comes with 50mm 4 inch sunshade and 30mm med vortex rings. $250.00

-SOLD


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Where are you located?


----------

